# Magnets



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

I have magnets all over my shop. No tellin' where they might be handy.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Magnets are invaluable around the shop. I like the rare earth, and the magnetic sheet stock.









 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Where do you get free rare earth magnets??


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very handy. I have some from Lee Valley that I like. They seem a bit more powerful than others - to the point where you need to be careful not to get a blood blister or let them bang into each other and shatter.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Where do you get free rare earth magnets??


Well, If you want free ones, I guess you have to dig them up from the earth! :jester:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Where do you get free rare earth magnets??


Only place for free I know of is if you have any dead hard drives lying around the house. I cannot say how big they will be, but they do use rare earth magnets.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've busted up a couple of dead hard drives. Magnets aren't worth the effort, about 1/16" or less thick.
I get mine here
http://www.kjmagnetics.com/

You can specify size, configuration(disc, block, countersunk, etc.) and pick the pull strength you want. They aren't free but you can get what you need. :yes:

I like the countersunk ones as they come with a countersunk hole for mounting with a flathead screw. Trying to drill a hole in one of those things is an event. Not only are they hard enough to wipe out all except maybe cobalt bits, you will likely generate enough heat to kill the magnet. I think 160° F is the max a rare earth magnet can handle.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I just paid 12.80 + tax for 5, 1x1/8" magnets. Considering how long they will last, that doesn't seem like a lot.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't stand them. A lot of my equipment is also metal working and once magnetized any tool becomes a problem because iron and steel chips will be impossible to eliminate, you wipe 'em away and new ones arrive almost as soon as you blink.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've bought them from magnet4less.com. You can get quantity for really cheap. Many sizes and shapes available.


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Cliff said:


> I can't stand them. A lot of my equipment is also metal working and once magnetized any tool becomes a problem because iron and steel chips will be impossible to eliminate, you wipe 'em away and new ones arrive almost as soon as you blink.


The best tool for cleaning steel chips off magnets (or magnetized tools) is duct tape. Peels them right off. But, as you mentioned, if your shop is covered with metal shavings, it won't do much good.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wema826 said:


> Well, If you want free ones, I guess you have to dig them up from the earth! :jester:


Actually that was a trick question...
You can get free rare earth magnets from old computers.
The magnet that reads the cd disk is a rare earth magnet so if you take apart a hard drive there's one in there in the shape of a kidney bean.:icon_cool:


----------

